# Electrolysis and Nickel plating on tools



## DouginVa (Mar 5, 2012)

I just acquired a Stanley #55 molding plane that has a litttle rust on it's parts. See below:










I want to remove the rust and restore the luster of the nickel, but I read somewhere that electrolysis may damage the nickel plating or remove it. I use electrolysis all the time on irons and other metals, but not with nickel plating.

Does anybody have any experience with electrolysis and nickel plating?


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

I dont think the electrolysis is going to affect the nickel plating, but I have read that will affect the wooden parts. Taking off the handle is kind of a hassle on those planes!


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

My experience with nickel plating and electrolysis, is that it's about like japanning. If there is rust underneath the plating or japanning it will flake off, but if it's in decent shape, and you just have surface rust, it will cleanup nicely in the electrolysis tank.

That being said, I've found the nickel plating pretty tough, and pretty resistant to the kind of penetrating rust that makes finishes flake off.

But, if you're really concerned about it… use evaporust.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

Nickel plating is actually typically applied using electrolysis and will therefore be removed by it. If you are dealing with rust, I would go with evaporust, as it won't take off any plating. However, if you like, you can do the electrolysis and get it all off, and then replate using a small kit like the one Caswell Plating sells. I haven't tried it yet myself, but I have a couple projects that it might be fun to do.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Dremel type tool with the small soft brass brush (you'll probably go through a couple of the brushes). Fast and effective and a lot less messy than dips. It won't touch the plating UNLESS it's loose already.


----------

